# Can direct sunlight damage the cctv system?



## Rezhilla23 (May 22, 2018)

I'm partway through the process of installing a cctv video surveillance system for my girlfriend. Last day, I mounted it in a location that points across the entrance to her garden. The camera shows the view of the area. There is an open sky at the top of the scene.
Now, at this time of the year, there is no direct sun over there. But in the coming months, I fear that the sun will be setting exactly in that part of the sky. Can direct sunlight damage the cctv system?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Good question, I would email the manufacturer and ask


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

It's unlikely a system designed for outdoor use would be damaged by sunlight. It could potentially cause issues with the video feed and make images difficult to interpret though.


----------

